

C++ for the Real-Time web - cwu225
http://chriswu.me/blog/cpp-for-the-real-time-web/

======
hsmyers
Seems to me that programmers cause memory management failures, not languages.
But I suppose that this is similar to arguments about guns killing people etc.

~~~
wlievens
Some language make it a lot easier, of course.

